# Suggestions?



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey guys, I made my sig the other day, and am looking for suggestions on what I should/could do to improve it.

My photoshop skills are very rusty, I haven't used the program in about 5 years, sig is below.

fyi. I have pretty much no artistic talent, so I can't really picture in my head what I may be able to do.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It's good for a beginner, but you could work on a couple of things. For one, you can try and spruce up the typography, it's too plain. Also, try and give your pictures more contrast, they're too dark and don't stand out as well.

And one last thing, its way too big  (220x420)


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

GAHHHH, gonna have to start over...didn't make a save copy of .PSD

will resize now though.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I would make the pics stand out more and add some details to the black, kind of plain.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's still too big. Right now it's 450X180. It can be no bigger then 420X220 so resize it for me within a few hours.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> It's still too big.


That's what she said!

Ba Dum Tsh!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

The images of Miller are way to light. Font is pretty basic, I'd try saucing that up a bit. That's really all there is.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I purposely wanted the first image to be faded so you could barely see it, so it was kind of just the background...then I ran out of ideas and just applied it to the others..haha.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

updated, what do you guys think now?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well the layer with the pic with jason written across it needs to be on top cause ur other layer cuts off his hand


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> well the layer with the pic with jason written across it needs to be on top cause ur other layer cuts off his hand


yeah you should try to overlap them. check out composures tutorial


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

that is actually from the original picture... luckily I'm found another picture that is almost identical, except it doesn't cut off part of his hands. I'll have it fixed by tonight...anything else?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

oh ok i got ya well if the pic is cut off then try and blend that straight line going down with the eraser


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

how bout now?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yes that is better than before the limbs arent cut off anymore


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I personally think it's to cluttered. Especially with the head floating around. Other than that it seems fine. The bg looks good and the pics fit well on it. Maybe spice the text up a bit with some bevel and such.


----------

